# Super Sonic,Shadow,and Silver vs SS2 Goku,Vegeta,and Gohan



## Light (Jun 25, 2011)

Scenerio 1: No speed equilization but the Saiyans have a forcefield so when the hedgehogs come near, there speed get's cup in half but the Saiyans powers get cut by 25%. The shield has 2 charges. No chaos control. Everyone has all their moves.

Scenerio 2: Speed and strenght equilization. The hedgehogs can use CC but it only last 3 seconds. No shield. Also CC can only stop time. If it's used to warp, the hedgehogs can only do it on themselves and they warp 10 yards away. Shadow can launch chaos spears as fast as vegeta can use ki blast.

Super Sonic vs SS2 Goku

Super Shadow vs SS2 Vegeta

Super Silver vs SS2 Gohan

Composite for hedgehogs so they have abilities from games, show, comic.

I searched this on google but I only found a thread like it but not the same. Sorry if this was made before.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 25, 2011)

This video will show you how the second duel ends

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV47Il1o-Yo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 25, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> This video will show you how the second duel ends
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV47Il1o-Yo[/YOUTUBE]



Shadow lost cause he is Shadow


----------



## hammer (Jun 25, 2011)

why are you green?


----------



## Toriko (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Plague (Jun 25, 2011)

I think the Hedgehogs stomp due to Time Stop and limited warping. I like DBZ, but realistically, you get Chaos Control witht the Super Forms.

But since the OP made it gay. I'll say I don't know who wins, but I know who loses. The OP and this thread.


----------



## Zihawk (Jun 25, 2011)

You gave the hedgehogs COMIC FEATS????? They rape unconditionally, Sonic and Shadows super forms are basically multiversal in Archie Comics.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 25, 2011)

This thread is terrible


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with this. Stop making threads please?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 25, 2011)

dude wtf? thats some odd conditions


----------



## Es (Jun 25, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Scenerio 1: No speed equilization but the Saiyans have a forcefield so when the hedgehogs come near, there speed get's cup in half but the Saiyans powers get cut by 25%. The shield has 2 charges. No chaos control. Everyone has all their moves.
> 
> Scenerio 2: Speed and strenght equilization. The hedgehogs can use CC but it only last 3 seconds. No shield. Also CC can only stop time. If it's used to warp, the hedgehogs can only do it on themselves and they warp 10 yards away. Shadow can launch chaos spears as fast as vegeta can use ki blast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Light (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok so who wins though?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 25, 2011)

The hedgehogs of course


----------



## Juub (Jun 25, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Ok so who wins though?



The guy in your avatar wins. That version of Super Sonic seems kinda fat though.


----------

